# Half Gallon Mason Jar. Plant Ideas?



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

DrewWoodside said:


> Okay I'm trying to start a shrimp jar. I've got a half gallon mason jar, with about an inch and a half of sand. I currently have a single cherry shrimp.
> 
> It will have either just indirect sunlight, or a mini clip on LED that I saw at the local hardware store. I'm wondering what types of plants could sustain these conditions. They would obviously have to be low light and hardy. I'm thinking(hoping) an Anubias could hold up with this or water sprite? Any ideas? Also how many shrimp could this hold? I'm thinking of trying around 3 or 4. No need to over crowd. Thanks for any info! :icon_lol::icon_lol:


I might also put a rootmedic root tab in the sand.. Anarchis maybe?


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

I would say, stem plant trimmings. You could put a small anubias in there. Maybe a small java fern until it gets too big. Or some of the plants that look grassy, if you have the ability to trim them.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Oooh! Not a lot of room to work with! What a challenge!

I recommend Dwarf Hairgrass, Anubias Nana, Java Moss, Marimo Moss ball, or maybe some Hornwort. Not sure on how many shrimp you could have. I would say 2-3 shrimps.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

you really should go with something bigger to get more enjoyment out of this concept. since you will have less than half a gallon of water of room in there after everything's been added, you would only be able to support one cherry shrimp over the long run...


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

Newman said:


> you really should go with something bigger to get more enjoyment out of this concept. since you will have less than half a gallon of water of room in there after everything's been added, you would only be able to support one cherry shrimp over the long run...


This has been crossing my mind as well. The original idea was to kind of have a unique container for keeping life. My gf and I wanted to have a couple shrimp with a plant or two in a vintage looking jar in our bookcase. However working with a half gallon is tough. I kind of wish it was a little bigger, but love the look. And isn't nano the new big?! 

I don't know if you've heard of ecospheres, but they keep several shrimp in very small enclosed environments with no changes at all.. I'm going to consider increasing size, but I'll need to find an equally unique/cool container. Or a couple anubias and couple shrimp... Decisions decisions!


----------



## rikardob (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a beautiful gallon sized glass container that I picked up from Walmart a few years back. I look at it constantly and think about it planted. I'm going to put some Pygmy Chain Sword daughter plants in there in a few days so they don't grow or die in my shrimp my bowl. I can't imagine forcing some shrimp to live in such small confines even though I know for a fact you can have a shrimp or two in a gallon. I couldn't even fathom putting them in half the volume. 

Newman knows his stuff. I would stick with whatever he says.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i am not a fan of eco spheres...lol
by bigger i meant go with at least 1 gallon or close to that. As far as i can see the marina cubus 0.9 gallon tank can support a few cherry shrimp and breed them, so something very close to a gallon is a good choice for shrimp.


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

Newman said:


> i am not a fan of eco spheres...lol
> by bigger i meant go with at least 1 gallon or close to that. As far as i can see the marina cubus 0.9 gallon tank can support a few cherry shrimp and breed them, so something very close to a gallon is a good choice for shrimp.


Okay, I'm thinking of switching and going with the following. I read that you can slide this actual tank out of the encasement "Hotel." 

http://www.crateandbarrel.com/decorating-and-accessories/home-accents/fish-hotel/s250344

I really wanted to have a somewhat unique bookshelf tank with this. Hence me trying to find something slightly different than a bowl. The measurements are 9.4"Wx10"Dx9.4"H. Anyone want to guess how many gallon(s) that would hold?


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Aug 2, 2011)

There are 231 cubic inches per gallon. 9.4 X 9.4 X 10 is 883.6 cubic inches, which is ~3.825 gallons.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

lol 3 gallons is way more than enough...very different from half a gallon lol. just fill up the jar with a 1 gal jug of tap water to see how much it takes.


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

Newman said:


> lol 3 gallons is way more than enough...very different from half a gallon lol. just fill up the jar with a 1 gal jug of tap water to see how much it takes.


Hmm, 3 gallons might almost be too much room! I really wanted to do this without any sort of filtration or C02. I suppose if I keep the inhabitants light I can still manage this. 

Just wondering, not sure I'll be trying it but.. What type of potters soil is safe for a fish tank?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

organic potting soil. Miracle Gro makes something like that.
is your vase 3 gallons or not?
and 3 gallons isnt too much room in terms of keeping stuff lol, but it may depend on whether it fits where you want it to fit in your room...


----------

